#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [影片] 【電影截圖】電影裏的狼 [新增《惡狼之城》]

## wingwolf

相關主題： 【電影截圖】電影裡的狼人

以下是我目前收集到的
如果大家手上有，可以把截圖私訊傳給我
我統一貼在這裏  :Very Happy:  

8/22將原本的“真狼版”和“動畫版”合並
按英文名稱排序

2012/5/8首樓更新越來越多，圖片太多直接導致打開過慢
將電影按英文名稱分類拆開來貼圖，方便觀看
*注*：所有由我貼的截圖，依然均在第一頁

===============================================

*A~G*： 首樓（包括數字）

*H~N*： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=39480&start=2

*O~T*： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=39480&start=9

*U~Z*： http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=39480&start=13

===============================================

圖片分流
*A~G*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*《斯巴達300勇士（300）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    爲了表現少年國王的英勇無畏
於是這條野狼被秒了……  :Crying or Very sad:  
相當明顯的電腦制作
不過做得很有感覺

圖在此









被秒了，注意








*《叢林有情狼（Alpha and Omega）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    少有的一部完全以狼爲主角的動畫電影
這裏的截圖只是冰山一角~~

圖在此


















*《貝奧武夫（Beowulf）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不要懷疑，這部電影裏出現了狼，畢竟Beowulf的另一種翻譯即是“戰狼”
因此貝奧武夫铠甲上就刻有一條狼（雖然是狼的外形、而不是真正的狼）

圖在此







*《美女與野獸（Beauty and the Beast）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    再次發現一部經典作品裏的狼影子
雖然說這裏的狼依然扮演著傳統的追好人的反派角色
但歐美的誇張+寫實的畫風看起來很不錯

圖在此















*《狼族盟約（Brotherhood of the wolf）》（法/加拿大）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這部片子裏，狼是受害者……
被法國軍隊弄得相當慘……（而且那些狼是無辜的……）

圖在此












這才是影片中的食人魔，其實一點也不像狼











*《與狼共舞（Dances with Wolves）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    感謝*薩卡魯瓦*提供的截圖
詳見這裏：《與狼共舞》


*《怪醫杜立德（Doctor Dolittle）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    感謝*銀№狼*提供的截圖
詳見這裏：《怪醫杜立德》 


*《冒牌天神2（Evan Almighty）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    既然是主人公要造“諾亞方舟”救所有的動物
怎麽可以少了狼呢？  :Very Happy:  
這部電影裏狼的戲份還蠻多的
首先是每一次“集會”裏狼都會站在第一排
再來是反派“朗議員”自喻爲狼
接下來主人公變出滿臉胡子後，同事說他被狼人咬了
最後是真狼嚇退朗議員的假狼
所以總的來說，這部電影裏的狼是*中立偏正派*^^

圖在此










*《最終幻想（ファイナルファンタジー，Final Fantasy）》（日）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    來自《聖童降臨》
毛茸茸的，而且體型很大
很漂亮的狼  :Very Happy: ，據說他是芬裏爾~ 

圖在此

----------


## 步

更正一下:

《地海戰記》裡面的不是狼,我這裡有解說書...

上面寫是以鬣狗的形體參考來的,而且被歸成野獸.

希望這對你有幫助,謝謝.

----------


## wingwolf

原來是鬣狗型的野獸啊……
感謝小步的提醒了
（最初我還以爲是日本狼^^）

把文改了一下
不要把大家誤導了^^  :Mr. Green: 

===============================================

圖片分流
*H~N*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*《小紅帽（Hoodwinked）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    絕對不是童話裏的那個小紅帽
這是一部顛覆傳統的動畫
大野狼毛茸茸地好可愛（啥）
本片中大野狼決不是反派
而是心腸很好的……嗯……狗仔隊（炸——

圖在此



















*《冰河世紀（Ice Age）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這裏的是古代狼，冰河世紀已經開始出現最初的狗了
但那時的狗，確實跟那時的狼沒有什麽區別
所以把他們也貼上來了  :Very Happy:  
冰河世紀第一部的時候，應該是3D動畫起步的時候吧
和現在比有些粗糙……

圖在此














*《人類消失後的世界（Life After People）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這是一部紀錄片一樣的電影
用最真實的場景展現出人類消失後的世界
（真希望人類早點消失）
人類消失後25年
北美洲曾經的主人將重新統治這片大陸——

圖在此

















*《消失的天貓座（ Missing Lynx/Lince perdido, El）》（西班牙）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

電影介紹在此
狼是數量稀少的瀕危物種，因此被影片中的老人盯上了（啥）
雖然是路人角色……

圖在此













*《蒙古王（Mongol）》（德國/哈薩克斯坦/俄羅斯）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    感謝薩卡魯瓦提供的截圖
詳見這裏：《蒙古王》

----------


## 阿翔

好圖喔wingwolf大大，
不過地海的那種怪物完全沒有狼的美感=.="
而且一隻腳只有兩隻爪子…
但是狼羊物語的圖就真的是很不錯喔~
狼族萬歲~！*（拖出去！）*

----------


## tsume

這裏我們也可以來放圖嗎?

魔法公主大好啊!!
小時候天天都要看
搞得全家都煩死了(炸
不管啦!!我就是要看!!!!!(炸炸

說到動漫裡的狼
馬上就想到<狼雨>和<狼與辛香料>
話說<數碼寶貝>算嗎~?

----------


## 呆虎鯨

大家都有看過魔法公主ＱＱ
　　我也要找時間去看了，一直很想看卻一直沒機會

　　這邊很多圖都可以參考來畫呢ＸＤ
　　謝謝羽狼ＯＷＯ

　　是說我覺得地海戰記拍的太差了．．．
　　狼與羊我也沒看過＜＝糟糕

----------


## 藍颯斯

原本不知道有"翡翠森林"這部動畫

後來看到大大的開帖才知道

然後事不遲疑馬上去看~

好幾幕都頗感動 眼淚嘩啦啦的流- -+

魔法公主裡面的狼也大好啊~

只是稍微有點血腥

----------


## 隱狼

原來動漫除了有狼與辛香料還有狼雨ㄚ
只可惜有關狼的的動漫都不長久
有些感慨的說

現在有新出的動畫叫「毀面世界的六人」
簡介如下：
故事舞台是在一個被獸人們統治的世界中發生的,頹廢的主人公——少年奇利埃在某天,加入了一個名為"世界撲滅委員會"的組織.然後,他與伙伴們為了毀滅世界,與朋友們展開了冒險.在盡頭等待著奇利埃們的,會是世界的滅亡嗎?還是……?!在和有著堅定的毀滅世界意志的少女摩露特等朋友們一起進行旅行的時候,他同時知道了世界扭曲及美麗……

這部動漫可是有獸人呢！
希望裡面有狼人獸(我的最愛)
哪天還真想看看呢(可是沒有無限的帳號，唉─)

----------


## ALEX

哇好多圖喔
每一部都好想看的說
可惜沒時間
不過看圖我就很開心了
呵呵

----------


## wingwolf

這裏專貼動畫電影裏的狼
如果大家有的話也可以貼哦
格式最好照我貼的那樣吧^^
（注：請帖截圖哦，海報和電影裏畫的有時差別很大啊……）

也可以把圖私訊傳給我
我統一貼在第一篇^^

=============================================== 

圖片分流 
*O~T*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*《風中奇緣（Pocahontas）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    原本以爲一部從原住民角度出發的電影，會給狼一個好角色
但是……除了最後一幅是在唱《風之色彩》時的截圖
其余看起來比較帥的煙霧狼均來自巫師（長老？）向族人比喻入侵白人時的畫面

圖在此












*《魔法公主（もののけ姫，Princess Mononoke）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我特喜歡的一部^^
這個畫法就應該是大家“通用”的一種畫法吧^^
（我那個版本把他們叫做山犬，山犬應該就是狼吧……
日本傳説裏好像狼是山神^^）

圖在此

















* 《怪物史瑞克（Shrek）》係列*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    《怪物史瑞克3》
既然是童話故事大雜燴，那怎麽可以少了“小紅帽”呢？
既然是顛覆傳統，那怎麽可以再繼續讓大灰狼當反派呢？
於是我們就看到了這只毛茸茸很溫柔的正義大灰狼  :Mr. Green:  
話說他那身裝束……狼外婆啊……

圖在此











*《森林大帝（ジャングル大帝、Shinsaku jungle taitei）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    依然是一部老片，於是狼的角色也依然是無比的傳統
很不理解爲什麽狼群要襲擊雪山之主猛犸和森林之王雷歐~~~
大概就如猛犸所說的，那是群“調皮的孩子們”……好可憐的狼……
不過重點是，日式風格的狼好帥氣！XD

圖在此













*《星塵（Stardust）》（美/英）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這些狼看上去像是小狼，是壞巫婆養的“寵物”
不過最後他們合力把壞巫婆吃掉了
幫了正派一方的忙哦XD

圖在此















*《翡翠森林（あらしのよるに，Stormy Night）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    很經典的一部動畫
裏面的狼的毛毛都亂亂很逼真啊

圖在此


















*《野性的呼喚（The Call of the Wild）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    對於這本書相信大家都不陌生吧，這裏是電影版
相當忠實於原著的電影
不過原著中很多打鬥的場面都被弱化甚至刪減了
（比如巴克和斯威茲的生死決戰就弱化了很多，幾乎都要沒什麽攝人心魄的感覺了……）

圖在此











*《納尼亞傳奇（The Chronicles of Narnia）》 （美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這個……應該是一部很出名的反派狼影片了……
狼是用野外紀錄片+電腦合成做出來的

圖在此






















*《後天（The Day After Tomorrow ）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這裏的狼和大多數有狼的電影裏相同
扮演著追好人的角色
主人公和朋友們在船艙裏找藥品和食物時
不幸遇到了從動物園逃出的狼群
於是就展開了一場人與狼體力與智力的較量（喂）

圖在此
















*《了不起的狐狸爸爸（The Fantastic Mr. Fox）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這是部神奇的電影（啥？）
狼在這裏並沒有戲份，只是個象征，對原始野性的象征

圖在此










*《黃金羅盤（The Golden Compass ）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這些狼都是強盜的精靈
所以……狼狼們又扮演反派了……

圖在此














 
*《即刻獵殺/人狼大戰（The Grey）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    樂園裏的討論串在此： The grey Movie Trailer 2012 即刻獵殺
講述了一群空難幸存者在Alaska遭遇狼群的追殺
並沒有出現似《大白鲨》的對狼負面情緒，算是好事(?)
整部影片充滿了絕望，氣氛營造挺好
狼出場的鏡頭不多，有些可惜~

圖在此












有血腥畫面慎入








*《森林王子（The Jungle Book）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    講述了一個被人遺棄的小男孩毛克力在印度叢林裏生存的故事
他被一只黑豹撿到，被狼群收養，後因食人虎的出現而不得不離開狼群

圖在此














*《指環王（The Lord of the Rings）》係列（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這是電影第二部裏所說的“狼騎士”
但是狼的造型比較像鬣狗……

圖在此










這是第三部裏攻城戰時魔多軍使用的火狼撞門錘
超棒的造型，配合口吐火焰更是氣勢十足XD

圖在此









*《藏獒多吉（The Tibetan Dog）》*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    樂園討論在此：電影:藏獒多吉
狼在裏面扮演的是正常自然的掠食者角色
似乎也沒有狼在與藏獒的衝突中死掉，因此請放心享用(?)

圖在此











*《狼災記（The Warrior and the Wolf）》（中）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    最近出的一部和狼有關的電影
不過那個劇情實在是……不推薦看啊~~~~~~
就看看裏面的狼圖就好了  :Mr. Green:  
還有，據說這部影片裏的狼大部分都是狗來演的

圖在此










不要懷疑，那黑壓壓一大片就是狼群
當初看預告的時候還以爲是狼群大軍來攻擊人類了
結果後來發現是爲了躲沙塵暴……（汗~~~~~）






*《白色星球（The White Planet）》（法國/加拿大）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    很唯美的一部紀錄片
既然是紀錄片
所以這條北極狼絕對是真的

圖在此

----------


## 迷思

魔法公主啊，看過。
不過那是好久好久以前的事了，還沒懂事呢。
現在連些片段都沒留下，之前DISNEY有播，但還是沒看到。

......怪了，想不到還有哪些動畫有狼，
一定還有。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

狼與羊我還沒看完，
魔法公主我家倒是有片子，國中時天天都在看呢──

----------


## lan

哇哇哇!!好多狼的圖圖喔! 我好喜歡!
我也好想看有關狼的影片..
但是呢......我平常很少看的到!!~
所以只能上網看圖拉~~!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## wingwolf

新增《森林王子》
經典舊電影啊
畫風很古老呢  :Mr. Green:  

目前仍在努力收集狼電影……

=============================================== 

圖片分流 
*U~Z*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*《恶狼之城（Wolf Town）》（美）* NEW

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    樂園討論串在此：Zookeeper《2012年4月發行 DVD影視 - 惡狼之城 (Wolf Town)》
从名字就可以看出狼的戲份啦~
雖然影片中的人物總是強調“狼只是想要奪回本就屬於自己的鎮子”
但整體還是……嗯，怎麼說呢(?)

圖在此

















*《動物園看守（Zookeeper）》（美）*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    樂園討論串在此：Zookeeper《動物園看守/精裝群獸追女仔》
很有趣的電影，講述了會說話的動物園動物們爲幫助飼養員追女友的各種搞笑趣事~~
於是狼所提的主意自然而然與氣味和領域行爲有關
話說讓人類用那種方式劃分領地真的好損XDDD

圖在此

----------


## 獠也

嗯.......
大飽眼福呢!!!
謝謝羽狼的分享~

題外......
我還去看地海的電影.....
看完後好失望阿.....
我本來就有看小說....
發現裡面有很多重要的事電影裡根本沒提到...
(雖然電影本身就會殺很多小說的內容...)
EX.雀鷹為何又叫格得?
     雀鷹的傷疤哪來的?
     ......等
電影說明的不太清楚......
陪我看電影的老媽還說她看不懂...
看完電影後我還要跟老媽解說她才了解.......

----------


## 狼佐

辛苦你了 感謝分享阿!!!

這些都是我童年的回憶呢，除了狼與羊是比較近代的以外

地海戰記沒看過^^"

森林王子後來有被迪士尼在翻拍成真人版，裡面的老虎黑豹跟一大堆狼也真的超帥帥帥帥帥帥帥的唷!

話說我小時候一直很迷惑為什麼狼的聲音明明是男生卻被叫媽媽(轟)

----------


## 迷思

> ......
> 再來是反派“朗議員”自喻爲狼 
> ......


有沒有自喻倒忘了，
只不過朗議員拿了一本介紹北極狼的書給主角看，
(什麼啊，拿狼當遊說手段!)
說起來真的好想親自把那本書看一遍哪!!
又好羨慕主角的家人們能與動物打交道呀。

其實這部片主要在講愛護環境等等，
如此一來，那位朗議員的行為是很該死的了。
(就是把土地交給私人企業開發啊，鳥糞砸得好。)

----------


## wingwolf

> 其實這部片主要在講愛護環境等等，
> 如此一來，那位朗議員的行為是很該死的了。
> (就是把土地交給私人企業開發啊，鳥糞砸得好。)


所以說朗議員是*超級大反派*啊^^
最後他被羊駝噴一臉口水的鏡頭才叫“大快人心”啊  :Mr. Green:  

真狼電影裏狼演正派的好少啊……

----------


## 阿翔

不過，
「拍電影」的狼應該不會是真的吧？
如果是真的不就等於那些狼被馴服了？
那麼翔只可以稱牠們是狗…
不過wingwolf大大還經常找到好東西喔，
謝謝大大~^^

----------


## 柴田 雷

冒牌天神　在台灣　稱為　王牌天神

裡面的動物全全部部都是真的，演主角的那個有說過，

狼並不是真完全被馴服，如果他們肚子餓其實也有可能攻擊羊、牛，

當然，長頸鹿也是真的找來的。

（我感覺好像在反駁翔的回應耶ｏＷＯ．．．我並不是這個意思哦）

----------


## 阿翔

按照雷的說法，
那麼狼願意拍電影就是被馴服了=.="
那麼翔也不會浪費時間去看，
對那些一點點馴服人類的狼沒有興趣…

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

后天=後天=明天過後

其實狼群戲份不多...

不過小獸滿好奇那些狼是躲在哪邊逃過海嘯 暴風雪 跟絕對零度的颱風眼的..

----------


## tsume

說到狼電影
最經典的還是<與狼共舞Dancing With Wolves>吧~?
不過狼戲份還是很少......囧
不過是部好電影
雖然舊了點+結局很悲......

另外<范赫辛>和<那尼亞傳奇>也都有狼的出現
不過范赫辛是狼人
而狼在那尼亞裏是反派......

----------


## 諾藍

王牌天神裡的狼應該是從動物園裡借來的...

至於獅子我可以肯定那是假的!!...

我看過幕後花絮...

獅子它是用道具加上動畫後做出來的...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

我只知道卡通電影裡有狼的耶~...

翡翠森林 - 狼與羊

KUSO小紅帽

只知道這兩部...

----------


## 迷思

> 說到狼電影
> 最經典的還是<與狼共舞Dancing With Wolves>吧~?
> 不過狼戲份還是很少......囧
> 不過是部好電影
> 雖然舊了點+結局很悲......


伊~~~~呀，
我真是笨蛋，記性差得可以，
有興趣的獸點點這個連結吧。
但把阿翔的想法放上去......，或許真是隻馴服的狼?

----------


## wingwolf

> 「拍電影」的狼應該不會是真的吧？ 
> 如果是真的不就等於那些狼被馴服了？


電影裏的狼一般是動物園來的
也有很大一部分是直接電腦制作+野生狼剪接（如納尼亞傳奇）


目前正在計劃找個時間去買《黃金羅盤》
還有……我的《納尼亞傳奇》突然找不到了啊~~~
我的典藏版DVD啊~~~

另外附上之前貼的動畫電影狼——
電影裏的狼（動畫版）

----------


## 影狼

之前本狼看過一部片 叫狐狸與我
雖然主角是狐狸 但是裡面也有狼呢 只是是追狐狸的壞腳色 ><
找不到好的劇照 只有兩張特寫而已 帶頭的還是白狼呢!

那部電影還有山貓等其他動物出現喔
只是本狼不喜歡那個人類小女孩 ><

----------


## wingwolf

再次發現一部有狼出沒的經典老動畫
不過……
既然是老動畫
所以狼狼們的角色很*傳統*啊……




> 這些都是我童年的回憶呢


也是我的呢  :Very Happy: 

終於買到《黃金羅盤》了 
趕快把裏面的狼圖截出來^^ 

真狼版電影裏 
狼狼們還是扮演反派比較多啊…… 

PS. 
阿影說的那部電影 
我之前也有在電影雜志上看到呢 
那只狐狸蠻可愛的  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 迷思

> 再次發現一部有狼出沒的經典老動畫
> 不過……
> 既然是老動畫
> 所以狼狼們的角色很*傳統*啊……


這可能代表狼的印象是深植人心的。
美女與野獸裡，
可能就是要強調狼的特性，
所以明明只是在半路上還是要把牙齒露出來。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 影狼

看來看去好像迪士尼畫風的本狼比較喜歡   :Mr. Green:  
感謝wingwolf大提供這麼多清楚的截圖
是不是都是自己買的啊?
話說本狼還沒看過森林王子的動畫 @@ 年代太久遠了
不過好像被改的跟原著差了不少

記得本狼小時候在電視上看過一部白牙的卡通
記憶中造型也蠻帥的 
希望有天能找到 分享給大家

----------


## wingwolf

> 是不是都是自己買的啊?


《翡翠森林》、《魔法公主》和《地海戰記》是下載的
（日本動畫好難買……）
《森林王子》和《美女與野獸》是買的
最近迪士尼出了好多翻新的舊片，所以很容易買到了^^

----------


## 遠方

感謝wingwolf提供不少好看的圖，
讓我回味童年，
說到動漫讓我想起一部動畫叫人狼，
他的狼畫的很美。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

上述的片子大致上都有看過，其中毀滅世界的六人，我到最後還是不知道是哪六個，世界撲滅委員会の奇利埃、托比、（悪女）忘記名子之人、難道連世界救済委員会的莉亞跟納迦都加進去了？不過也才五人啊，奇怪了。

跟宮崎駿的動畫比起來，迪士尼的我也比較喜歡，不過還是看真的比較歡喜啦...(竊笑)。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

<與狼共舞>的劇照~
這隻真的很可愛

點我



吃主角丟的肉中↓


與印地安人初接觸↓



主角喝斥叫狼不要跟↓

被印地安人看到這段因此被起名叫<與狼共舞>↓




Mongol<蒙古王>出現的狼
扮演騰格里的使者

點我

----------


## wingwolf

感謝薩卡魯瓦提供的那麽多圖
每一張都好清晰呢^^

很開心看到了講述好狼的影片  :Very Happy:

----------


## tsume

《與狼共舞》是部好電影啊!!
那隻狼真的很可愛~
中文名字好像翻作"雙襪"

能跟狼這麼親近還一起玩
主角真幸福阿  :Mr. Green:  ~~

很可惜結局"雙襪"被白人槍殺了......
該死的老外  :Evil or Very Mad:  !!

----------


## 黑月影狼

前面三部電影有看過嚕~

不過薩卡魯瓦介紹的那兩部倒是沒看過

能的話想看看裡面把狼拍攝的如何XD

小嘀咕:王牌天神的狼戲份好少!!黃金羅盤的狼根本被秒好玩的ˋˊ+!

----------


## wingwolf

新增《噬血神差》
難得一部沒有把狼一棒子打死的狼人影片
變身過程就像天神下凡一樣（被炸——

----------


## 银№狼

《噬血神差（Blood&Chocolate）》 
這個電影我看過 可否請教個問題 他那裏面的狼都真的很會演戲 怎麽訓練過的? 
我還是比較喜歡沒馴化的有野性(個人觀點 ) 嘎嘎 ~ 但是 看到最後 那個女主角居然可以摸狼 是否那個狼訓練過>~ 


在補充個　有狼的電影　叫　怪醫杜立德 　第２部裏　有狼的出現　　有空去看看～　而且還好有意思

----------


## wingwolf

感謝 銀№狼 提供的截圖  :Very Happy:  
找了那麽久
發現出現了狼的影片好像還是有些多嘛  :Very Happy:  
雖然說一般都是反派就是了……

新增了《白色星球》和《納尼亞傳奇》

《白色星球》是部好片啊
紀錄片電影看起來都好有感覺  :Very Happy:  


我苦命的DVD啊……啥

    我的DVD《納尼亞傳奇》啊……
我想我是見不到它了……
上次明明是*老媽*給表姐說允許她拿走一兩本書回去看
結果她把*我的*《狼圖騰》《福爾摩斯》和非書籍的《納尼亞傳奇》拿走了……
而且都超過一年了……完全沒有消息……    
    

所以《納尼亞傳奇》是下載的
效果好……模糊……？

----------


## 迷思

> 總覺得這係列電影or小說有非常嚴重的種族歧視—— 
> 狼、白虎、蝙蝠、牛頭人都是壞蛋，而半人馬、人羊、豹、獅鹫都是好人…… 
> 不過還好，在第二部裏，狼就成納尼亞軍隊成員了


狼在納尼亞裡算能言獸，
能言獸也算是納尼亞"人民"的一員，
話說納尼亞原本是沒純人類的，
所謂的亞當和夏娃好像是指納尼亞創建初
從"我們的世界"進去納尼亞的兩名人類。

但是小說裡，賈王子那集，
"狼人"還是以反派腳色登場啦!!
還跟女巫擺在一起給主角殺。

話說賈王子和那位國王對抗時快打不下去了，
一名矮人還是什麼的就找來一名女巫和一名狼人，
說是要向他們尋求幫助，
但是當場吵翻，
四名國王剛好就在旁，就衝進去"解決"這場糾紛。

----------


## wingwolf

> 狼在納尼亞裡算能言獸，
> 能言獸也算是納尼亞"人民"的一員，
> 話說納尼亞原本是沒純人類的，
> 所謂的亞當和夏娃好像是指納尼亞創建初
> 從"我們的世界"進去納尼亞的兩名人類。
> 
> 但是小說裡，賈王子那集，
> "狼人"還是以反派腳色登場啦!!
> 還跟女巫擺在一起給主角殺。
> ...


該怎麽說呢……
第一部裏
狼是女巫那邊的
而女巫也是納尼亞人
所以女巫的軍隊也是納尼亞軍隊吧……
只不過正反派分得太清楚了就是了……

而第二部裏
狼是正派
而狼人是反派
（有點亂）
在第一次夜襲城堡歸來的隊伍裏就有受傷的狼
彼得和反派國王單挑之前也有狼在助威
只是正派狼戲份好少
而反派狼人戲份比起來就要多一些
於是人們又只看到——
哇，狼又是反派了！

----------


## 狼佐

喔喔ˇ我好愛納尼亞的狼ˇˇ
好帥好帥XDD
不過截圖看清楚之後感覺有點假啦
但還是好喜歡啊
一次看這麼多張挺過癮的~~

是說狐狸與我我也很不喜歡那個小女孩
白色星球的很美

----------


## wingwolf

我發現最近這一文章更新得相當快

關於《狼族盟約》
真的覺得很奇怪
那個……狼被獵殺的場景實在是*太真實*了！
還記得《噬血神差》吧
最後那條狼被槍殺的時候
“死”得很平穩很安詳，多半是用的麻醉藥
但是這部影片裏
狼中槍後很誇張地彈了起來
真實地有些毛骨悚然……
不希望那個導演真的敢來真的




> 喔喔ˇ我好愛納尼亞的狼ˇˇ 
> 好帥好帥XDD


同感同感！
我也很喜歡啦！
毛毛好棒，肌肉也有，是群很強壯的狼呢
而且影片中他們跑、嗥、打架、咆哮
想看的都看到了呢  :Very Happy:

----------


## 許狼中將

〝人類消失後的世界〞
哇～這部片中將一直很想看呢！只是一直弄不到手！
這部片中將光看它的盒子就讓中將很想買了，但是…
啊～～口袋空空！只能等存完錢了！

----------


## 迷思

> 關於《狼族盟約》 
> 真的覺得很奇怪 
> 那個……狼被獵殺的場景實在是太真實了！


根據從與狼共舞和辛普森家庭中得到的啟示，
通常電影結束的製作成員名單中會加上一句：
"沒有動物在拍攝過程中被殺害"，
英文我真的不知道叫什麼，
不過羽狼大可以找一下。

沒看過這部片，但那些圖真的很有魔法公主的味道......。

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 而第二部裏
> 狼是正派
> 而狼人是反派
> （有點亂）
> 在第一次夜襲城堡歸來的隊伍裏就有受傷的狼
> 彼得和反派國王單挑之前也有狼在助威
> 只是正派狼戲份好少
> 而反派狼人戲份比起來就要多一些
> 於是人們又只看到——
> 哇，狼又是反派了！


其實在看2的時候我整個心思都放在"狼到底是不是好的一方"上面....

雖然戲份少.但是我還是看到狼變成正派了

喔喔好感動~~~

可是狼人不知道為什麼要是壞的=="

----------


## wingwolf

新增了《冰河世紀》第一部

這是目前拍的三部裏面唯一出現了人類的一部
也（好像）是唯一出現了犬科的一部……

如果非常嚴格地說
這部裏面出現的是狗
但那時的狗真的和狼沒有什麽太大區別
唯一的區別就是狼跟著狼王、狗跟著人類
所以也把他們貼上來了

P.S.

這幕太經典了  :Mr. Green: 

---------------------------------新增--------------------------------------

新增了《風中奇緣》第一部
這是一部很不錯的講述人類侵略史的電影
裏面出現狼了，雖然戲份相當少……

----------


## wingwolf

好久沒有更新電影截圖啊~~~~~~ 

某天看HBO的時候，無意間看到幾條狼跑出來了 
於是立即去查，發現是《星塵》 
以前一直不知道這部電影裏竟然有狼…… 
不過都是些很小很小的角色而已…… 

有狼的電影，好像最近又上映了一部《狼災記》 
不過看簡介好像跟狼沒有什麽大關係…… 
只是電影裏會出現很多狼 
雖然有新聞說裏面的狼是用狗來演的…… 

---------------------------------新增----------------------------

再來新增兩部電影的截圖

《野性的呼喚》實在是很經典，拍成電影後同樣經典
這裏是最後巴克在森林中遇到的野狼，以及之後他的狼群
拍到狼群的時候還可以看到巴克威風凜凜地走在最前面XD

《格林兄弟》這部電影挺不錯
不過……真的不推薦小朋友們看（喂），裏面有血腥恐怖驚悚鏡頭注意
這條狼是女主角的父親（如果那位是女主角的話……）
因爲是反派，在最後下場不了了之……
結果女主角竟然就跟什麽事都沒有發生一樣地走掉了~~~~~~
但是這條狼真的很帥，特別是咬住箭的那一段超帥XD

----------


## dh52339237

> 魔法公主大好啊!!
> 小時候天天都要看
> 搞得全家都煩死了(炸
> 不管啦!!我就是要看!!!!!(炸炸


魔法公主我也超推薦的!!!
不過我不是每天看魔法公主，
我以前是每天看<霍爾的移動城堡>
我媽每次看到都說，怎麼每次都在看這個

----------


## wingwolf

看來大家都很喜歡《魔法公主》
沒錯那部電影超經典的，主題也很棒
沒看過的獸有機會一定要看啊  :Very Happy:  

新增《森林大帝》，在樂園上的討論請見這裏：動畫－獅王大帝

狼群是在暴風雪之中出現的，再加上影片本身很老且清晰度不高
故截圖較小且模糊，還請大家見諒  :Mr. Green:  ~~~

----------


## 弦牙幻謎

好多的狼被當成壞狼((不過我本來就是隻壞狼~
這些大部份都看過~Q Q

----------


## tobyhokh

大家也來猜猜這狼人電影名稱哦！

(link︰http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php?54...058#post348058)

大家猜出來後，我來上傳這電影截圖哦！^ ^ :wuffer_grin:

----------


## wingwolf

新增一部《惡狼之城》




> 大家也來猜猜這狼人電影名稱哦！
> 
> (link︰http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php?54...058#post348058)
> 
> 大家猜出來後，我來上傳這電影截圖哦！^ ^


已經有獸猜到電影了，所以……等著截圖哦^^（慢著）

----------

